# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Cần phần mềm Convert Video cho chất lượng cao, dung lượng thấp!

## jaybee

tình hình là mình muốn lưu trữ phim, vì vậy cần phần mềm convert video cho chất lượng cao mà dung lượng thấp! các bạn ai có phần mềm nào thì share cho mình và mọi người dùng với nha! phim của mình dài 25m, chất lượng tốt, đuôi *.mkv - dung lượng khoảng 190mb như vậy đã đc chưa? bạn nào có phần mềm nào cho chất lượng tốt, dung lượng nhỏ hơn nữa kô? theo bạn đuôi video nào cho chất lượng tốt mà dung lượng nhỏ nhất?:1eye

----------


## doremon29

nản wa! :down: post bài đã mấy hôm rùi mà kô có đại ka nào trả lời hen! diễn đàn này bùn we! trước vào http://diendantinhoc.com chỉ cần pót bài chưa đày 5m là có trả lời ngay rùi :boxing:. vậy mà chăng hỉu sao lại sụp nữa. giờ kô vào đc. kô bít đổi tên thành gì rồi kô?!? ai bít http://diendantinhoc.com đâu rùi kô?:whistling:

----------


## hoangthikd

bạn thử vào đây nhé,mình có gửi lên phần mềm video converter mester
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/20182874/d5494465/sharing.html?sid=qqbqndqc5d2o7mkd

----------


## lamgiaseo

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/20182874/d5494465/sharing.html

----------


## kenquay1

1.ken thông cảm nhé, vì các mod ở đây hầu hết đều là sinh viên, vì bận chuẩn bại cho ănm hoc mới nên rất bận trong thời gian này.trong diễn đàn đã post các địa chỉ yahoo và số điện thoại của các mod, nếu muốn trợ giup nhanh bạn có thể liên hệ qua các địa chỉ đó.
2: các phần mềm đều có ưu nhược điển của nó, nếu nhẹ mà chức năng nhiều thì không có.hiên nay total video convert đang được rất nhiều người sử dung, mình cũng hay sử dụng phần mềm này, nó vert đc rất nhiều loạin đuôi, căn bản bạn biết cách để sử dung khi convert hay không.

----------


## tctexpress

total video convert đúng là mình thấy rất nhiều người sử dụng,thank,mình cũng đang dùng,hihi,,,nhưng mình không thích giao diện của nó lắm,hihi

----------


## mypham

bạn thử tìm totalconver 3.21 và crack của nó nữa.mình cũng có một bản.conver nhanh mà đồ họa cũng đẹp.dung lượng thấp.lúc đầu mình tìm dc fan mềm rồi nhưng chưa có crack nên mình tìm tiếp patch rồi copy vào tệp trong ổ c là dc
trên mạng nhiều lắm nhưng nếu bạn muốn dùng loại tốt thì bạn nên bỏ 0.99$ là có thể dùng bản xịn.ok

----------


## huynhthanhchau

> tình hình là mình muốn lưu trữ phim, vì vậy cần phần mềm convert video cho chất lượng cao mà dung lượng thấp! các bạn ai có phần mềm nào thì share cho mình và mọi người dùng với nha! phim của mình dài 25m, chất lượng tốt, đuôi *.mkv - dung lượng khoảng 190mb như vậy đã đc chưa? bạn nào có phần mềm nào cho chất lượng tốt, dung lượng nhỏ hơn nữa kô? theo bạn đuôi video nào cho chất lượng tốt mà dung lượng nhỏ nhất?:1eye


 hiện tại thì mkv là chuẩn nén tốt nhất rồi, còn đòi hỏi gì nữa :emlaugh:

----------

